# Caltech Spring 2012 Announced!



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 19, 2012)

Official Website:http://ca.cubingusa.com/CaltechSpring2012/index.php

Facebook Event: https://www.facebook.com/events/171800459608504/171878672934016/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 19, 2012)

As I said on Facebook, I may be able to make this, as this is the Saturday after school gets out.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 19, 2012)

As I said on Facebook, darn, I mean yay!


----------

